

University of Washington develops Wi-Fi powered surveillance camera Technology - prostoalex
http://www.thehoopsnews.com/2015/06/06/5697/university-washington-develops-wi-fi-powered-surveillance-camera/

======
jimrandomh
Better source:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1505.06815](http://arxiv.org/abs/1505.06815) or
[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn27633-gadgets-
powered-...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn27633-gadgets-powered-
wirelessly-at-home-with-a-simple-wifi-router.html#.VXRils9VhBc) . None of the
sources seem to want to give the key number, which is amount of power
harvested by distance, although in section 8 of the original paper it says
2.3mA/5V at 5-7cm distance from the router.

